# help find oil leak



## fredo917 (Mar 3, 2010)

i've been trying to find oil leak finally found it its coming from oil filter housing is there a gasket that i could replace there


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

There are like 3 o-rings that are most likely bad behind the housing.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: help find oil leak (fredo917)*

what car??


----------

